# Tuesday Skiff Porn



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Drool.....
I really want one of Joe's carbon platforms on my boat, they look sweet!


----------



## McFly (Jan 17, 2007)

Never tire of looking at these! Sweet! Thanks!


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

Those new Tohatsu's are baddd!!


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

> Drool.....
> I really want one of Joe's carbon platforms on my boat, they look sweet!


Same here....either that or his secrete poling platform recipe will do!


----------



## Lifeaquatic (Jul 18, 2010)

Sweet looking skiff. I am sure the new owner is going to put that thing to work.


----------



## firefish (Jan 16, 2014)

A quick question about the picture of the whip,, Is that spare tire mount on the Ramlin a "bolt on " or welded on ? Would love to get mine put there. It's a side mount now . Tx


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

> > Drool.....
> > I really want one of Joe's carbon platforms on my boat, they look sweet!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

> A quick question about the picture of the whip,, Is that spare tire mount on the Ramlin a "bolt on " or welded on ? Would love to get mine put there. It's a side mount now . Tx


Considering where it is located I would want it to be bolt on, and am considering buying the flat bar material, marking the bend points to fit my trailer, taking it to a metal fab shop to make the bends, and then bolting on myself with SS hardware.

Although having the spare tire there creates risk for the mount hitting the ground at some ramps and/or driveway entrance/exits. The ramp I used at Lake Ida on Sunday would have been a problem. Although if you're a dry launcher that never gets the trailer wheels wet then that wonuldn't be a problem.


----------



## Beavertail (Jul 2, 2011)

> A quick question about the picture of the whip,, Is that spare tire mount on the Ramlin a "bolt on " or welded on ? Would love to get mine put there. It's a side mount now . Tx



bolt on


----------

